# Stompie Review - VM Juniper Gin & Pink Tonic



## StompieZA (17/4/19)

*



Juice Name :* Juniper
*Manufacturer:* Vapour Mountain @Oupa
*Website: https:* www.vapourmountain.co.za/
*Cost: R200 (Vape King)
Nicotine availability: *Seems to only be 2mg currently?
*
Devices Used: *Voopoo DRAG2 Platinum, Voopoo Mojo,
*Tanks Used:* Voopoo Maat Subohm, Zeus Dual RTA, Serpent Mini 22mm RTA
*Duration Tested:* 5 Days

_This juice was sent to me by VM - @Oupa and I was not requested to review this juice but rather just to enjoy this juice . I am reviewing this juice out of my own to give my personal feedback._

So, I am not a Juice reviewer and I have never reviewed any juices before so bear with me and give me some feedback or pointers to improve. I doubt this will be a regular thing for me but as I get or buy new juices (Which I do very little as I DIY) then I will post some short reviews.

*Picture of the bottle: *(Picture from VM)





*What’s this juice all about? *_(Description from the manufacturer)_

_The finest quality herbs and botanical's were used to craft the unique genever notes in Juniper. This exquisite craft gin flavour is beautifully married with delicately carbonated pink tonic water and enhanced with subtle hints of rose petals and fresh cucumber._ _Juniper will evoke thoughts of a bygone era of integrity, craftsmanship and romance. We dedicate Juniper to all the valiant gentleman and exuberant ladies that still walk among us_

*Looks *

The label is elegant and makes me think of those expensive bottles of Gin found in the liquor stores. The label is a matte soft finish and really looks the part and stands out with the mirror like glossy parts that grabs your attention.

*Flavor?*

Upon opening the bottle and taking a whiff of the juice, you get that familiar gin smell to the tee. I myself am a gin and tonic lover and this is spot on. On inhale you get a sweet taste with the slight bitter gin taste and is on the dot gin and pink tonic. On exhale you get more gin taste with a fizzy tonic or almost sprite taste with the cooling effect which rounds the juice off nicely making you feel like you are drinking the real thing!

*How’s the Vape?*

Feedback on the juice, cloud production and different taste at low medium and high watts

*Flavor experience @ 45watt – *Not too sweet on inhale and you taste the bitter gin mostly with the ice. Exhale you get a sprite like fizzy taste together with a sweet gin.

*Flavor experience @ 55watt – *Here you start to experience a sweeter inhale with the ice effect and on exhale you get the same fizzy sprite taste with the gin coming forth more.

*Flavor experience @ 65watt – I* like the juice at this watt cause its nice and sweet and icey on inhale, full on fizzy sprite/tonic water on exhale leaving a sweet after taste.

*Flavor experience @ 75watt – *Similar to the 65Watt but even sweeter I would say.

*Clouds:* This juice gives a nice thick and dense vapour which I find is almost thicker than other juices I have vaped.

*My Verdict? *
I love it, its unique but has a great flavor and you will love this juice if you are a Gin lover or not.

*Would I buy one or recommend this juice? *Definitely will!

I hope i did a good job with this review as this is my first juice review and only did this juice review cause i felt that this juice is so awesome, it deserved a review!

Any feedback is good feedback to me to improve on so give it to me!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (17/4/19)

Well written review @StompieZA , lots of good information!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA (17/4/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Well written review @StompieZA , lots of good information!



Thank you @Dela Rey Steyn Appreciate the feedback.


----------



## Chanelr (17/4/19)

@StompieZA from one reviewer to another great review.

The descriptions are spot on and I like the fact that you add in the taste on different wattages (makes your review unique)but that is not the only element that stands out for me. It is short and sweet, but still very informative.

I am liking this writing style a lot, and I really think you should continue with it.
Bravo my friend

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA (17/4/19)

Chanelr said:


> @StompieZA from one reviewer to another great review.
> 
> The descriptions are spot on and I like the fact that you add in the taste on different wattages (makes your review unique)but that is not the only element that stands out for me. It is short and sweet, but still very informative.
> 
> ...



Coming from a juice reviewer this means alot! Thank you for the feedback and kind words. 
I never want to copy another reviewers style or layout so tried to be unique and will continue in this style 

Thanks alot

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Chanelr (17/4/19)

StompieZA said:


> Coming from a juice reviewer this means alot! Thank you for the feedback and kind words.
> I never want to copy another reviewers style or layout so tried to be unique and will continue in this style
> 
> Thanks alot


I absolutely love it and I wish you all the success in the world.. Just keep doing what you are doing

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (17/4/19)

I agree with @Dela Rey Steyn - very well written

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Oupa (17/4/19)

Wow! Nice feedback! Glad you like it @StompieZA !

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------

